# BCS: akcentovanje riječi "neobrijan" i proklitika



## yael*

MOD EDIT: Discussion moved from HERE. Please remember to start a new thread for each new question or topic.

Vidiš nisam zaista uzela u obzir da je neobrijan trpni pridev. Moja greška.

Počinjem da sumnjam u poznavanje maternjeg mi jezika: šta je _naproklit'ku? 
_I _ȍbrijan, da, zvuči srbijanski - t_o je jedini mogući akcent u standardnom srpskom, a koliko se sećam i u svim dijalektima u Srbiji.


----------



## VelikiMag

yael* said:


> Now, this is confusing! Neobrijan has only be pronounced as _n__è__obrijan in Serbian, t_here is no other way to pronounce it... Not in Belgrade, for sure.


To sam i imao u vidu, ako bih tako čuo u Beogradu onda bih to i shvatio kao što ti kažeš. Ali u mom govornom području bi akcenat bio na _i_, a u hrvatskom na _o_.

@Duya: Vjerovatno si htio da kažeš za mene, a ne za Denisa. Nisam promašio akcenat jer ja ne govorim istočnohercegovačkim dijalektom. Tako da akcenat pada na _i_ koliko god to možda nekome zvučalo čudno.


----------



## Duya

Jedna od karakteristika bosanskih govora (pored zloglasne redukcije nenaglašenih samoglasnika) je prenos akcenta na proklitiku: tako imamo /ùbosni/, /ìzbosnē/, /zàtebe/ naspram "srbijanskih" /ubȍsni/, /izbȍsnē/, /zatȅbe/. Ta pojava postoji i u srbijanskim govorima, ali u manjem broju situacija, npr /nȅznām/.


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> To sam i imao u vidu, ako bih tako čuo u Beogradu onda bih to i shvatio kao što ti kažeš. Ali u mom govornom području bi akcenat bio na _i_, a u hrvatskom na _o_.



Ali i dalje ne shvatam kako bi promena akcenta mogla u ovom slučaju mogla da promeni značenje. Ja bih rekla da, gde god ti stavio akcenat: na e, na o ili na i - značenje ostaje isto, tj. nije obrijan. Ergo, nikad nije da nije obrijan, što će reći: uvek je obrijan.

@Duya - prenos akcenta na proklitiku u Srbiji u govoru je česta pojava: *ne daj* bože! *ne bilo* ti zapoveđeno, *ne dođe* ti (nisam dobra u akcentovanju, moram da se ograničim na bold).


----------



## DenisBiH

Rječnik bosanskog jezika Instituta za jezik Sarajevo daje _neòbrijān_, ali _nèobrijān_ bi_, _barem meni, također zvučalo u redu. S druge strane, naglasak na -i- bi mene asocirao na to da je osoba iz Sandžaka, jer takva vrsta akcenta ovdje obično to znači.


----------



## VelikiMag

yael* said:


> Ali i dalje ne shvatam kako bi promena akcenta mogla u ovom slučaju mogla da promeni značenje. Ja bih rekla da, gde god ti stavio akcenat: na e, na o ili na i - značenje ostaje isto, tj. nije obrijan. Ergo, nikad nije da nije obrijan, što će reći: uvek je obrijan.


Nisam baš najbolje objasnio. Kada neko kaže _n__è__obrijan, _ja tada znam da na umu ima pridjev i da u konkretnom slučaju misli upravo ono što i ti - _uvijek obrijan_. I tako će ljudi reći ne samo u Beogradu, već vjerovatno svuda u Srbiji. To je ustvari i pravilno akcentovanje takvih pridjeva, ranije sam u postu naveo nekoliko primjera i svi oni se tako izgovaraju. Međutim, ako je neko iz Crne Gore, a to ću znati upravo po tom drugačijem akcentovanju, onda znam da, kao i ja, stavlja onaj prefiks _ne-_ kako bi zadovoljio formu da poslije _nikad _ide negacija, a da ustvari misli _nikad nije obrijan - uvijek neobrijan_. Dakle ne misli se na tipičan pridjev _neobrijan,_ već na glagolski pridjev _obrijan_ koji je negiran zbog _nikada_, ali mu značenje nije prešlo u suprotno.
Kako je brojnost ljudi koji govore ovakvim dijalektom relativno mala u odnosu na druge dijalekte BCS jezika, potrebno je određeno iskustvo i znanje o jeziku kako bi se te neke nijanse zapazile. Tebi bi, kao nekome ko sve to posmatra sa strane, vjerovatno bilo čudno ili čak nepravilno, ali ljudi jednostavno tako govore.
Pročitaj u originalnom topiku prvi dio Sobakus-ovog posta #20 i napravi paralelu sa srpskim jezikom. Za razliku od ruskog, u srpskom jeziku se rečca _ne_ piše zajedno sa glagolskim pridjevima trpnim i tu nastaje naša nedoumica.


----------



## yael*

U pravu si - ova vrsta dvostruke negacije je razumljivija je u ruskom. Mislim da u srpskom ne postoji razlika ni u akcentu ni u značenju između trpnog glagolskog prideva i običnog opisnog prideva. 
Crnogorski akcenat mi ne zvuči nepravilno, ali mi zvuči čudno i to je govor koji nisam u stanju da reprodukujem.


----------



## Duya

yael* said:


> @Duya - prenos akcenta na proklitiku u Srbiji u govoru je česta pojava: *ne daj* bože! *ne bilo* ti zapoveđeno, *ne dođe* ti (nisam dobra u akcentovanju, moram da se ograničim na bold).



Jeste, ali je uglavnom ograničen na situacije ne + jedno- ili dvosložni glagol. Kod nekih konstrukcija s predlogom prenos je opcion (obično, gdje čitava konstrukcija poprima priloško značenje): npr, neki će /pozvati upȍmōć/, a neki /pozvati ùpomōć/.

 U bosanskim govorima (tako i u izvornom užičkom dijalektu) se naglasak redovno prenosi na prijedlog, ispred jednosložnih ili dvosložnih riječi, i redovno mijenja kvalitet u kratkouzlazni:

/mȏre/ > /nàmōre/ 
/zèmlja/ > /ùzemlju/
/bȍsna/ > /ùbosni/

samo se dugoulazni akcenti opiru ovom prelasku:

/káda/ > /ukádi/


----------

